# Brand New 2007 BMW X3. Pictures inside!



## Icealicy (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is the link to the X3 Forum on this board.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183474

Thanks for viewing. Any feedback is appriciated, please...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you for the pictures, please don't crosspost (I.E. Advertise your own post in multiple forums).


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new Toy:bigpimp: 

I saw your X3 on the x3 forum a few days ago.....

I really like the interior, the only thing I would have changed is the Burl Wood to Poplar Wood....But that just me.

Good Luck and Enjoy:thumbup:


----------

